# 2021 Team Kits Thread



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Deceuninck Quickstep are kicking things off early with a dark blue kit. 









Deceuninck-QuickStep reveal new dark blue colours for 2021


Belgian team's new jersey includes wolf hair design and blue shorts




www.cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

On point.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> On point.


That is definitely the best kit I've seen from them. I dig it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like there will be lots of white kits this season.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This one is a Conti kit but I like it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

B&B Hotels is good. ALE BTC Ljubljana are keeping with (bright) tradition.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> B&B Hotels is good. ALE BTC Ljubljana are keeping with (bright) tradition.


I like this one too. I am so tired of all black and all blue, etc. at this point that I fully support any creativity in the men's or women's peloton.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> View attachment 478097


This might be my favorite so far. It also happens to be my favorite women's pro road team.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

They’ve got Chantal


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

That Conti team's kit is nice.

Unsurprisingly Movistar isn't making any changes to their kit (unless there is a change of a minor sponsor somewhere).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah Movistar, Jumbo Visma, FDJ, Cofidis, and it looks like EF have all stayed pretty close to their traditional kits. I'm not sure whether EF has made an official kit presentation yet or not though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know anything about this team other than the two guys that started it and the DS in charge were obviously stars and viewed as confirmed dopers/cheaters. I like their kit though lol.

















Eolo-Kometa debut 2021 jersey


Gobik provides blue-themed kit for Contador and Basso's new ProTeam




www.cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A ranking....









Roundtable: Which is the best new team kit?


New season, new kits. But which of the 2021 team jerseys is the best? And which kits swing and a miss?




www.velonews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

EF will have to add a new sponsor name to it's jersey, but is likely to be similar.

Best way to explain Kometa is Contador started a Junior team around 2012 (still has that team), then added a U-23 team, which become a Continental team. That Continental team is now what this Pro Conti team is. That's my knowledge of the team.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Qhubeka Assos takes it back a few years:









Qhubeka-Assos debuts 2021 kit, bikes, hints at ongoing search for co-sponsors – VeloNews.com


The prominently featured Qhubeka hands are ‘key symbol in illustrating that bicycle beneficiaries are receiving a hand up.’




www.velonews.com


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That’s actually a rather good design. 
But my no. 1 will probably be a tie between the two Rapha clad teams. I expect EF to outdo themselves just like Canyon-SRAM have done.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the Qhubeka-Assos kit as well. I am not as in love with the Canyon SRAM kit as others are however. I definitely like the SD Worx and Trek women's kits more. On the men's side, I like UAE, BORA, and Qhubeka best so far. We'll see what EF brings to the table. 









2021 WorldTour team kits: The definitive ranking


A wide range of preferences for colours, patterns and branding in the peloton




www.cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

2021 Canyon SRAM is even better than their 2020 was. Smart move by rapha to include their trademark band on the left sleeve. Kasia of course gets the polish treatment on the right sleeve.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

EF simplifies. It still looks good though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I like AG2R's kit more each time I see it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

UAE has become good. It's all about sleeve management.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> UAE has become good. It's all about sleeve menegement.


I agree. This is easily the best UAE kit we have seen thus far.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> I like AG2R's kit more each time I see it.


The GCN guys imagined a conversation something like this:
AG2R: Think outside the box. We want something entirely fresh.
Kit designer: Ok, first we lose the brown bibs.
AG2R: What!? No way. The brown stays!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

^Rosti should have produced a brown jacket for Greg. 
A kit designer would never have suggested to loose the brown shorts and Cofidis should have had a bloody 88mm flak battery going permanently at them for those red shorts.

Delko (Pro level) is magnificent.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> ^Rosti should have produced a brown jacket for Greg.
> A kit designer would never have suggested to loose the brown shorts and Cofidis should have had a bloody 88mm flak battery going permanently at them for those red shorts.
> 
> Delko (Pro level) is magnificent.


Definitely sharp and one of the best all around kits this year in my opinion too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

After seeing them out on the road during races, I think if I had to pick one, I would go with AG2R Citroen. I can't find a flaw, it's just great and they are so easy to identify. When you put it with how great the team bikes look, it's A+ city.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Yes. 

A pity though that the two very good kits SD Worx and Liv look so similar on the road.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> Yes.
> 
> A pity though that the two very good kits SD Worx and Liv look so similar on the road.


I agree and was kind of surprised by it at first given how different the kits look standing still close up, but it can be very hard to tell them apart in a group.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This an interesting one I came across while watching KBK


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Uno-X is unmanned fuel stations across Norway and Denmark. They’ve put all their promo in one basket, cycling. They own the men’s pro team, and they launch a women’s team next year, salaried like the men’s team but sadly not WWT as current uci rules don’t allow for that in the first year for women’s teams (same thing with Jumbo-Visma btw).
The uno-x company also puts up the money for running our little ditty Gylne Gutuer as a UCI 1.2 race. Search uno-x and Gylne Gutuer on YouTube.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> Uno-X is unmanned fuel stations across Norway and Denmark. They’ve put all their promo in one basket, cycling. They own the men’s pro team, and they launch a women’s team next year, salaried like the men’s team but sadly not WWT as current uci rules don’t allow for that in the first year for women’s teams (same thing with Jumbo-Visma btw).
> The uno-x company also puts up the money for running our little ditty Gylne Gutuer as a UCI 1.2 race. Search uno-x and Gylne Gutuer on YouTube.


That's pretty cool. I will add them to the list of teams to keep an eye on.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I dig the new Rapha Legion LA kit.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Nice CA champ jersey.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

New EF kit for the Giro. I typically hate kits that have a black foundation, but I dig this one a ton.









EF’s 2021 Giro switch-out kit unveiled - EF Pro Cycling


There’s one rule that must be honored by all teams at the Giro: don’t wear pink. And since we’re the only team in the pro peloton with a pink kit, we get to shake things up at Italy’s biggest race. Fortunately for us, we’ve got our trusted (and insanely creative) friends at Rapha. Still scratching




www.efprocycling.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------

